# New SPL Copy Software - Please Help Test



## seattle_ice

*Latest Version 1.0.4.4 Posted 11:09 pm PST 10/4/09*

*NOTE: Partially tested for Vista or WIN7. Please notify me via email of any errors on those platforms.*

After squinting at the screen and hitting enter 400 times over and over, I decided to try and automate the tasks of converting FRD and ZMA Graphs to files, and vice versa by writing a small software application similar to SPLTrace, but more automated.

I would just like to ask for a little help in testing. All feedback will be appreciated, good and bad.

For testing purposes, I have set it up as a one-click install, which means it will install from the web, but also that it will check for updates and information every time it starts. I will change that once it is finalized.

If you need a graph to test it, you can find hundreds at Zaphs site, or many other places.

This is designed for LOGARITHMIC frequency/impedance style graphs. 

This is what it looks like right now, subject to improvements and updates:

 

The software can be found here: http://www.nthtechnologies.com/Speakers/SPLCopy/install.htm

*HISTORY:*

FIX: 9/28/2009 - Error when manual entry made to frequency combo box. Frequencies are now limited to existing entries.
FIX: 9/28/2009 - Error when entering manual amplitude numbers. Manual entries are now allowed and should work fine.
FIX: 9/28/2009 - Dialogs would get trapped behind Help form. Help form does not stay on top anymore, to view it while working you must move it to the side.
----------------------------------------------------------------
ADDED: 9/28/2009 - Ability to handle Impedance data.
FEATURE: 9/28/2009 - Logarithmic calculating and drawing functions have been sped up aproximately 3-400%.
FIX: 9/28/2009 - Manual entries are allowed for Impedance values.
FIX: 9/28/2009 - Impedance colors and text not reading right.
FIX: 9/28/2009 - Impedance values not reading correctly.
-------------------------------------------------------------
ADDED: 9/29/09 - Color choice for tracer.
ADDED: 9/29/09 - Prompt for manual input via arrow keys if tracer gets stuck.
ADDED: 9/29/09 - Whole new level of AI on the tracing functions. It now will track trends up to a depth of 10 points along your line, to help stay on the correct line when multiple lines intersect.
-------------------------------------------------------------
ADDED: 9/30/09 - Ability to open and display *.frd and *.zma files.
ADDED: 9/30/09 - 5 options to handle duplicate frequencies showing up to due pixel width. You can keep, remove or average forwards/backwards.
ADDED: 9/30/09 - Trace handling for the graph line going off the edge of the graph before the user limits were hit. This would cause a fault.
FIX: 9/30/09 - Index out of range error when processing duplicates.
FIX: 9/30/09 - Mouse tracking incorrectly when scroll bars were visible.
ADDED: 10/4/09 - 3 options for different impedance scales
FIX: 10/4/09 - Error when loading a file that contained points that resulted in duplicate pixels being drawn on the map.
FIX: 10/4/09 - Data Point Save forms were not properly remembering the last percentage setting. Now the last choice is persisted.


_Current Version 1.0.4.4_


----------



## Anthony

This sounds promising, Darryn. Unfortunately I won't have time to test in the next few weeks, but I'll bookmark this one and try it as soon as I can. 

I hate clicking on the SPL traces


----------



## M1A1

Quick notes: Doesn't work if the frequency line is same color as grid lines, the requency line is the same color as the impedance line, or there are multiple frequency traces (0, 30, 60 degrees) on the same plot. Sometimes it doesn't work because companies apply the grid lines over the frequency line(s).

Works really well when you do have the perfect image to start with though.


----------



## seattle_ice

M1A1 said:


> Quick notes: Doesn't work if the frequency line is same color as grid lines, the requency line is the same color as the impedance line, or there are multiple frequency traces (0, 30, 60 degrees) on the same plot. Sometimes it doesn't work because companies apply the grid lines over the frequency line(s).
> 
> Works really well when you do have the perfect image to start with though.


Send me some of the graphs that dont work. I know there are some limitations that will never work, but I also have a couple ideas to improve the AI.


----------



## M1A1

Dayton Audio, Peerless, Tang Band, and others all release graphs as I described above.

If you want specifics, off the top of my head I know the Tang Band W3-1053SC from PartsExpress has a red frequency plot as well as a red impedance plot that overlap.


----------



## Anthony

I appreciate your efforts here, but I think the real tragedy is that the manuf. don't release the raw data of those plots to would-be users. As if we all can look at them and say, "oh a rolloff at 120 Hz and a 4 db hump at 1.3 kHz -- I know exactly what crossover to put there". :unbelievable:

I will try it with my Bohlender Graebner graphs this week and see how they compare with my hand tracing.


----------



## seattle_ice

M1A1 said:


> Dayton Audio, Peerless, Tang Band, and others all release graphs as I described above.
> 
> If you want specifics, off the top of my head I know the Tang Band W3-1053SC from PartsExpress has a red frequency plot as well as a red impedance plot that overlap.


The latest version has options that allow it to deal with overlapping plot traces. I got it to work with the one you mention, as well as some others.


----------



## M1A1

Just redid a whole lot of drivers in my library in a few minutes. Excellent program when you have a nice plot to start with.

Thanks!


----------



## seattle_ice

New update available - 1.0.4.1

I have added some more functionality. It now looks for and handles duplicate frequencies that show up due to pixel and drawing limitations. There are 5 user options to try.

You can open and view raw *.frd and *.zma file data now as well.


----------



## seattle_ice

I fixed a problem with the mouse tracking when there were scroll bars visible. Evidently there are a fair number of people using this with smaller screens.

Version is now 1.0.4.2.

Thanks for the continuing feedback, people.


----------



## seattle_ice

I added some choices and handling for Base 2 and Base 10 Impedance scales. It will need some testing to verify that they work.

I also fixed a couple of small errors that I found while working with it. The program didnt handle data points that were so close together in a file they would create duplicate pixels, and a couple of the user settings were not being saved and persisted.

Darryn


----------



## Anthony

Good work Darryn. I really want to try this out, but we're in the middle of moving my house right now, so I have no time to test it. So far this sounds really promising!


----------



## Capoeira

thanks for that soft, man....works great

EDIT: why can't I import the generated file as a meassurment to REW? When I try to import it gives me no graph. I need it, because i want to generate filters I can use during recording with the mic (I'm producing)


----------



## seattle_ice

I am not sure why that won't work. Can you compare it another one that does work and see what the differences are?


----------



## Capoeira

seattle_ice said:


> I am not sure why that won't work. Can you compare it another one that does work and see what the differences are?


made a meassurment in REW and exported it as txt.. than I tried to import it again, with no success. so it's a bug in REW!?


back to your software: would be nice if it would be possible to export images with higher resolution than now. I increase my graph to make it easier to decline the limits and choose the color but the graph got cut in the soft.
Even nicer would be if it would be possible to increase the whole image in the soft.


----------



## Capoeira

Capoeira said:


> made a meassurment in REW and exported it as txt.. than I tried to import it again, with no success. so it's a bug in REW!?


OK, it works in 5.0beta


----------



## johngalt47

Any ideas about how to darken the FR trace so that SPLCopy will recognize it? So far I am unsuccessful it getting it to work automatically.


----------



## seattle_ice

I don't know what to tell you without seeing the graph you are trying to trace. You could send me a sample, and maybe I could tell you.


----------



## Capoeira

try paint or photoshop to make more contrast.

f.e. you can zoom the graph and redo the graph by hand with black coulor or st like that


----------

